# question for the ladies



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

W is mid - 40s. The past couple of years, a few days before that time of the month her total disposition changes. Much shorter fuse, goes on and on whenever the kids mess up, pretty much won't let anything go and everything is a crisis. Really appears to be approaching unstable. Lasts less than a week, then back to normal, until that time comes again.

Any suggestions? I have been subtle, but last night I really had to constrain myself from walking over her parenting, because she was being wayyyyy to harsh on the kids.

thanks in advance


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait until she is NOT suffering from PMS. Then calmly tell her you aren't arbitrarily attributing everything she is annoyed by to PMS; you indeed acknowledge when she has every right to be annoyed, regardless of the time of the month. Ask her to talk to her doctor and emphasize it's for HER happiness, not just peace for you and the kids.

I had a friend who SWORE by the PMS natural supplements from the drug store. But she really needs to talk to her doctor so they can test her hormone levels and see if there is anything that is out of whack and should be adjusted.

Just don't do it during that time and please go out of your way to validate her feelings when you CAN see her point.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

See my thread *>>* http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...ly-sensitive-mood-swings-how-do-you-deal.html

Pretty common for things to go Haywire in our 40's...Yeah..I never had pms (that we ever noticed) till then... with the upsurge of hormones in a GOOD way, so did those in a MOODY, oversensitive way -during those handful of days....

I could feel this cloud hovering over me....it was the strangest thing ... I was noticeably more irritable, tearful and bi*chy.... one of our sons would say it was "Shark week".. Oh I didn't care, it made me laugh. I just agreed with him! ....this has tempered down along with my hormones.. I think I am more back to normal.. but for a good 3 -4 yrs....yeah... Husband was a trooper - I had my moments !


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am 38 and i change just before my period. I used to be so bad, moody, tears, anger, short fuse, now i really try hard not to be so moody and depressed.... its hard!!!

I also have to say i know i am a little harder to live with just before the time of the month, I used to be really bad, but now i try really hard to keep it all together, and not act like a wicked witch lol.

I can remember i used to shout, bite peoples heads off, my hubby used to shoot me this look, and i would know that it was time to go lay down, or leave the room.

It soon passes tho, a few days out of the month?/... surely you can just ride it out and understand its just how it is for some of us women...

Sigh the things women have to go through .


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I wonder what rationale God used when making us like that or did Eve just pissed him off, lol. Less tolerance on stupidity during that time of the month and less patience also, coupled by unexplained bouts of crying over ASPCA commercial about rescued puppies. I dunno check with me next month.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I am the lucky one. I get no mood issues whatsoever. Never have. Lucky, lucky!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am the lucky one. I get no mood issues whatsoever. Never have. Lucky, lucky!


You are lucky!!

I'm much better now than I used to be (I am 42), but 10 years ago my PMS was so bad I was diagnosed with PMDD. It was awful. I'd spend hours and hours in my room just crying my eyes out, short fused, etc., and feeling so angry at myself for being so ungrateful for my (then) good life. 

My answer: Sarafem. It's a Prozac drug and it can be taken only two weeks a month (from ovulation until her period) or all month long. I elected to just take it all month long. I took it for two years and it completely changed my life. 

Also, now that I'm older, I'm now on Zoloft, but my issues are anxiety related and not so much PMS related. Back then I could pinpoint it so much to PMS. Now the PMS has actually improved but I'm a pretty anxious person overall.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am the lucky one. I get no mood issues whatsoever. Never have. Lucky, lucky!


You are so Lucky, its my time of the month now and i am soooo:rant:....

I really do try and be lovely and calm, its starts well but ends badly. I have to admit been a bit snappy today... Oh well, only 2 days remaining then back to lovely little old me:bunny:....


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for all who posted. I think I will follow Enj's advice in a week or so. She literally drove the kids to the basement last night....


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am the lucky one. I get no mood issues whatsoever. Never have. Lucky, lucky!


I hope you didn't jinx yourself. 

I sometimes have bad PMS myself. I have to really watch myself before my period starts because I can get angry really quickly.  There are some supplements that can help, but I've been just trying to change my diet to see if it makes a difference. It's also best to get her hormones checked to make sure all is well.


----------

